# sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

hanging over billys beautiful 1.8t cabrio at rennen..


















_Modified by slow2dr at 1:33 AM 2-27-2004_


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (slow2dr)*

Slow huh?









I love projects, throw em up some more pics if you got em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (DieGTi)*

ok you asked for them...
this is one hour after I owned the car...








then I had the engine bay sprayed 03'platinum grey








looking in my 93k miles vr6! look how clean that baby is... someone kept up with their oil changes...








then I did 5 lug conversion...and plus suspension... installed bilstien struts and H&R race springs.. 11.3 inch brakes








test fitting everything
















removed the head, gonna lower the compression to 8.5:1








and this is the most recent pic... its going in the body shop on the 15th!to be painted platinum grey.... 










_Modified by slow2dr at 3:21 AM 2-27-2004_


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (slow2dr)*

damn . . how have I not seen this car, I"m in there a bunch. looks great man, my friend has an mk2 GTI that color, it's gonna look sick. keep up the good work, and let me know if you're giving out rides


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (slow2dr)*

Great job, looks like you got the perfect donor engine, that ish is CLEAN inside!!
Thanks for posting, I also love project pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lopes (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (Agtronic)*

great project....keep us posted with pics


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (lopes)*

I will update when the paint is done...


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (slow2dr)*

yummm.. very nice man. Can't wait to see it finished. So your keeping the stock block i take it?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (slow2dr)*

sleeper right therrre


----------



## reeo (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (85roccoZ400)*

nice car, you're the first a2 vr6t jetta ive seen. update with pictures as much as you can, looks like this could be a legendary car some day.


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (reeo)*

WOW.....I know cameras can hide a lot of things, but that paint looks like it's great shape.


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (Looking4ajetta)*

What kind of IC is that (brand)?


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (jamaicula)*

you have to change timing chain!!


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

so why do you want me to change the chains?
Ive already done them.. and the guides...


----------



## vdubaholic (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (slow2dr)*

jake is the man!







to you!


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (vdubaholic)*

almost out of the body shop!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (slow2dr)*

HOLY CRAP


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (slow2dr)*

I love your project!!..the ones where everything is done PERFECT, and RIGHT the first time! Amazing...what are interior plans?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (cnbrown)*

The fresh paint looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

My bro painted his S10 that color... looks great on a sunny day... looks a little dirty in the winter though


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

A friend of mine has a 03 gli, and I have noticed that about this color, starts to look like **** just a little dirty but when shes clean. the wow comes out.


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*updated pics..*


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: updated pics.. (slow2dr)*

damn son


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: updated pics.. (turbojeta3)*

damn son


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: updated pics.. (slow2dr)*

I just got my vr in my jetta and thought i was cool







Thats going to be amazing when its done.
I hate your guts


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: updated pics.. (Boostedcorrados)*

bigger pics please!







very very very nice!


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

man that thing is going to move


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

that **** is mint i love it, hope everything works out as u plan keep us posted on the progres


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: updated pics.. (slow2dr)*
















! Did someone order Domino's ?








LUV that dish.....


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

F&ckin A man tight.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: updated pics.. (slow2dr)*

Awesome








What rims are those,are they Borbet's,what size and offset,
That will be a truely stunning ride when finished,i've seen loads of mk2Golf with this look,but i dont think i've ever seen a mk2 Jetta finished so well in that style,keep the pics coming


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (slow2dr)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (roi)*

thanks for all the thumbs up and what nots!!yes borbets type A, unfortunely they are not mine. Im not gonna worry about wheels for a while..... stock 98 gtis are good enough for this year....


























_Modified by slow2dr at 6:33 PM 6-7-2004_


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

Ps...the red cabbie put down 290 at the wheels this week!! 1.8t
congrats to the owner billy and the crew at RENNEN!


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (slow2dr)*

that is a peice of beauty right thurr


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

yer such a liar jake...
Me: "so.. are you going to have it done for waterfest?"
Jake: "nope.. i won't even be driving it this year"


----------



## nc16v (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

That is one of the cleanest turbo installs I've seen - very stock-looking. 
BTW - what wheels is the cabrio sporting? Pretty sharp.


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (nc16v)*

i like that car alot//////////// makes me want my old a2 back
dan


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (drivingisfun)*

Looking foward to gettin a ride in that someday... I miss boost..
Jake, Hope you got a whole bunch of spare tires to burn off


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (DieGTi)*

shes running for the first time tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Lookin good Jake. I'll stop by soon to hear her purr. Can't wait for Vento II!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Turbodub17)*

looking good jake
this car is the ultimate sleeper.
stock vr6 wheels and subtle drop.
can't wait to see it out and about.


----------



## Red Jett (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (slow2dr)*

Throw up some video somewhere for us to admire








Great looking project, thanks for the post and keep em coming!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (Red Jett)*

changed everything over to 98 obd-2, runs liike a champ now..


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (slow2dr)*

Should bring it to Show N' Go on October 10th at Englishtown... see what kind of times it runs- and get to show it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VJVR6 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (DieGTi)*

can you get some closer and clearer pics of that platinum grey.... I'm about to paint my A3 JETTA and i like that color. Thanks


----------



## CuseTownGTi (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (VJVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (CuseTownGTi)*

MkII http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
borbet type A's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
__________________________________________________________________
*jizz factor * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (the4ork)*

What are some of the details of your VRT setup?? 
Props for a clean install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2madness (Jan 19, 2004)

OMG I need a VR6 or a turbo or both or a job to pay for it all.


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (mk2madness)*

thanks guys for all the props...
this thing is a hoot to drive....
need money for fuel!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

ok this is what I have in the engine department..
93 passat engine and transmission.. had a distributor, changed it over to coil pack and then to all 98 electronics....
c2 motorsports 8:5 to 1 spacer head gasket, c2 motorsport chip and c2 4 inch MAF,
t3/t4 turbo, atp mainfold, atp downpipe, atp oil lines,310 injectors, blue igniter plug wires, denso 3008 plugs,tt 2.5 inch exhaust, tial wastegate and blow off valve,
Ive got to give props to c2 for great programming and products this thing is fast and smooth...even though im running a blow off valve..
I really cant get over how fast this thing is!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (slow2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow2dr* »_ok this is what I have in the engine department..
93 passat engine and transmission.. had a distributor, changed it over to coil pack and then to all 98 electronics....
c2 motorsports 8:5 to 1 spacer head gasket, c2 motorsport chip and c2 4 inch MAF,
t3/t4 turbo, atp mainfold, atp downpipe, atp oil lines,310 injectors, blue igniter plug wires, denso 3008 plugs,tt 2.5 inch exhaust, tial wastegate and blow off valve,
Ive got to give props to c2 for great programming and products this thing is fast and smooth...even though im running a blow off valve..
I really cant get over how fast this thing is!

Awesome! Good to hear


----------



## forced fed (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (UberMike)*

jake, car is SICK!!! thanks for the ride!!! you need stickier tires... one hell of a dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (forced fed)*

definately a sick sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: sneak pic of my vr6 turbo a2 (slow2dr)*

wow








thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

wow that is sick.


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (animal1)*

i drove it tonight.. 
it rips.. 
left me with smiles..


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: (thelumpya2)*

Wow







, good work. I can't wait to do this to my bro's A2 Jetta. 
Lee


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (thelumpya2)*

Yes Jake congrats it is very fast and smooth. Lets go for a rip again some night soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

dubgray, will you slow that 1.8t down..... thats a fast car! 
wasnt rippin hard on the corners cause, im not used to what the turbos gonna do as she lays down 300 hp in the middle of a corner... you know it wont be long before I drive it like im going to get milk..


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (slow2dr)*

Nah thats cool I wasn't even sure if you knew the road cuz I sure didn't. the ride was fun though glad I followed


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

took it to the dragway today..
4 runs, 13.9, 13.5, 13.3, 13.3
380 treadwear street tires 15 inch..no quaife and stock clutch!
heres the last run..
r/t ... .744
60' ... 2.206
330 ... 5.787
1/8 ... 8.692
mph ... 85.27
1000 ... 11.191
1/4 ... 13.302
mph ... 106.40
its not dialed in, only been driving it for two weeks...




_Modified by slow2dr at 2:42 PM 10-10-2004_


----------



## bluemk3vr (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (slow2dr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif how much boost


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (bluemk3vr)*

cant wait for a replacement vr6 engine to tune


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (slow2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow2dr* »_
heres the last run..
r/t ... .744
60' ... 2.206
330 ... 5.787
1/8 ... 8.692
mph ... 85.27
1000 ... 11.191
1/4 ... 13.302
mph ... 106.40
its not dial in only been driving it for two weeks...



Very nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2.2 60' is VERY good, get it down a smidge more and your in the 12s!!!


_Modified by Veedubgti at 10:12 PM 10-9-2004_


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubgti)*

my boost is 14-15 lbs holding at 11..
im disappointed with the number on the dyno... the fuel couldnt get any more perfect....
barely goes to the rich side after 4500 rpm...
we were on the brand new dyno and theres alot of variables... Ill get back on that this week...
veedubgti,..... the bringing it down a smudge is gonna have to be when I get a quiafe and clutch...
ps... does a stock clutch normally hold for 300 horse?300 ft lbs of trq?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (slow2dr)*

slow2dr,
I saw you run yesterday.. was looking for you to chat but to no avail.. 
Did you see the red golf with the EIP turbo setup ? Pretty good trap speed.


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*

fastslc....
I did see the car in the tech line, but did not see it run... what did it run?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (slow2dr)*

Like 117 trap speed IIRC - I took a peak underneath the hood and could not see ish.. like whether he was running FMU & MAF - it could have been standalone !
But the EIP install was clean. Very nice car indeed - 
U still missing some interior pieces no ?


----------



## slow2dr (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*

I have it all but waiting for my body guy to finish the door jambs, before I put in my recaro interior..
Im so excited to be driving this car I could care less about the interior, only have 8 more days till its in the body shop then put up for the winter...
so much more money to spend!


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (slow2dr)*

congrats jake.. its good to see the fast car permasmile back on your face...


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (thelumpya2)*

That looks sic, what fmic is that. I also think I saw the beautiful red cabby at h2o. I put a little clip of it in the video I posted.


----------

